# i've got the bug - machine polish?



## kevlo (Sep 6, 2009)

hi guys, i think i have caught the detailing bug and i want to go to the next step. I have clayed and waxed both my cars

Ebony Black Audi TTR
Glacier white Astra SRI XP

They look stunning from a distance however when you get close the swirl marks become very obvious. I have done abit of reading on here and it mentions the only true way to do it is a machine polish.

I am absolutely skint at the min so need to do this on a budget. i have read somewhere that a particular orbital sander from B+Q will do the job, which one? what else do i need? do i need to worry about burning the paint?

any help much appreciated


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

This one is pretty good on the budget front only £40 Delivered 

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Power+T ... 796/p35104


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Been thinking about going down the same route myself, It would seem the DA polisher would be a good entry point, rotary could do more damage unless you know what you are doing, which at the moment, I don't. You may have seen before if you have been researching, but just in case here's the link, no a bad read.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=66024

I saw a link to a DA polisher on here somewhere for about £90, similar spec to a Megs G220, can't find the link at the mo thou


----------



## davstt (Jul 16, 2009)

i wouldn't recomend a rotary if your just starting out , its easy to do more harm than good, get a DA not much chance of damage with one of these , i bought mine from here and comes with a free bag which is excellent

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_519.html


----------



## davstt (Jul 16, 2009)

Tesiboo said:


> This one is pretty good on the budget front only £40 Delivered
> 
> http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Power+T ... 796/p35104


thats a rotary if buying that take great care around edges of panels and dont go mad and burn through the paint


----------



## kevlo (Sep 6, 2009)

davstt said:


> Tesiboo said:
> 
> 
> > This one is pretty good on the budget front only £40 Delivered
> ...


Is the DA not a rotary? it looks the same but 50 pound more expensive?


----------



## TestTT (May 9, 2009)

The rotary just spins causing more friction which can lead to burning through the paint if not careful, The d/a dual action spins and isolates at the same time and if to much pressure is applied it stops spinning, quite safe to use would reccomend this.


----------



## kevlo (Sep 6, 2009)

cool, so its safe but does it still get rid of swirls etc?


----------



## P444UL_R (Apr 22, 2009)

kevlo said:


> cool, so its safe but does it still get rid of swirls etc?


Oh yes. Use with a variety of pads and polishes and you can get stunning results. (I have a G220)


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

this is the machine i use..Flex XC3401VRG....forced rotation dual action machine 8)


----------

